# Invalid RDNS entry



## vikozo (24. Apr. 2019)

Guten Tag
Seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich eine "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" wenn ich an eine gmail Adresse eine mail schicke.
Seit kurzem bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung auch von anderen Domänen, aber nicht von allen

weiter steht da noch 

host asg.vogelwarte.ch[195.65.19.154] said: 550
     Invalid RDNS entry for 80.254.174.229 (in reply to RCPT TO command)

als sender ist es @imkerei-kocher.ch

somit stellt sich die frage was beim DNS muss ich genau eintragen das der RDNS korrekt ist?

gruss
Vinc


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2019)

Der RDNS sollte mit dem Hostnamen des Servers übereinstimmen. Wenn also der hostname deines servers server1.deinedomain.tld ist und die IP 1.2.3.4 hat, dann brauchst Du:


Einen DNS A-Record für server1.deinedomain.tld der auf 1.2.3.4 verweist.
Einen Reverse DNS für 1.2.3.4 der auf server1.deinedomain.tld verweist.


----------



## vikozo (24. Apr. 2019)

@Till vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort also unter

YesAimkerei-kocher.ch.80.254.174.22903600

beim Reverse ist das dieser Eintrag?

YesPTR229.174.254.80.static.dsl-net.chimkerei-kocher.ch03600


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2019)

Der Server hostname sollte immer eine subdomain sein, denn sonst bekommst Du keine emails für die Domain mehr. Also sowas wie server1.imkerei-kocher.ch ist ok, nur imkerei-kocher.ch ist nicht ok.


----------



## vikozo (24. Apr. 2019)

Korrekterweise sind das alle meine Einträge - eben meistens geht es mit dem mail nur diverse Empfänger sind da heikler


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2019)

Den PTR musst Du im DNS Server der IP erstellen, der ist normalerweise bei Deinem Provider, und nicht in der Zone Deiner Domain. wenn Du nicht weißt wo der Reverse DNS gesetzt werden kann, kontaktier mal den Support des Rechenzentrums oder des Providers der den Internetzugang zu dem Server bereitstellt.


----------



## vikozo (24. Apr. 2019)

@Till vielen Dank für deine Erklärung! Aber mir doch noch nicht so klar, weil - eigentlich geht das mail verschicken und erhalten, es sind nur ein paar domainen die "reklamieren"


----------



## Strontium (24. Apr. 2019)

Zitat von vikozo:


> es sind nur ein paar domainen die "reklamieren"


Weil nur die paar Domains das Reverse DNS checken und meckern.


----------



## florian030 (25. Apr. 2019)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter: https://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/emails-richtig-versenden/


----------



## vikozo (16. Mai 2019)

@florian030 vielen Dank
aber dieser fehlende eintrag kann ich nicht im ispconfig DNS/Bind hinterlegen oder?


----------



## robotto7831a (16. Mai 2019)

Till hat dir doch schon den richtigen Hinweis gegeben. 



Zitat von Till:


> Den PTR musst Du im DNS Server der IP erstellen, der ist normalerweise bei Deinem Provider, und nicht in der Zone Deiner Domain. wenn Du nicht weißt wo der Reverse DNS gesetzt werden kann, kontaktier mal den Support des Rechenzentrums oder des Providers der den Internetzugang zu dem Server bereitstellt.


----------

